# Gila monster



## evox1 (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi does anyone have access to Gila monsters ? I’m looking into hopefully getting one. I have a Nile monitor and various other reptiles. I’ve also enquired at my local council for the DWA certification . Obviously I want to know the possibility of getting one thanks in advance Jay


----------



## Hoxton (Jun 3, 2020)

Looking to get one myself in August, I have a few leads so will message you if they pan out.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

evox1 said:


> Hi does anyone have access to Gila monsters ? I’m looking into hopefully getting one. I have a Nile monitor and various other reptiles. I’ve also enquired at my local council for the DWA certification . Obviously I want to know the possibility of getting one thanks in advance Jay


Given the restrictions of the DWAA in the UK, you are more likely to find one in the EU.
Try the terraristika site, there is the option to translate the site into English.


----------



## frogeyed (Nov 8, 2012)

Hoxton said:


> Looking to get one myself in August, I have a few leads so will message you if they pan out.


B. J. Herps at Purlands Farm Dorchester used to breed them, maybe worth a phone call.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

frogeyed said:


> B. J. Herps at Purlands Farm Dorchester used to breed them, maybe worth a phone call.


Do they still exist, given that the owner was locked up for 5 years for possessing illegal firearms??


----------



## frogeyed (Nov 8, 2012)

ian14 said:


> Do they still exist, given that the owner was locked up for 5 years for possessing illegal firearms??


I am now going to clear out the blocked windscreen jets on my car.
It will be much preferred to your constant negativety.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

frogeyed said:


> I am now going to clear out the blocked windscreen jets on my car.
> It will be much preferred to your constant negativety.


Not quite sure what your issue is, or how my post could be construed as negative. BJ Herps have no website or link to a social media account, which would be a very odd way to operate. And as the owner spent 5 years in prison its a reasonable question to ask if they are still running. I remember seeing their tables at shows, with some very impressive species. But you now hear nothing of them, no stock list, no ads, nothing.
Perhaps my "negativity" is correcting your frequently incorrect comments.


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi I will be breeding my Gilas this year after success for the first time in 2021. If I'm really lucky I'll have a couple of clutches.


----------



## frogeyed (Nov 8, 2012)

ian14 said:


> Not quite sure what your issue is, or how my post could be construed as negative. BJ Herps have no website or link to a social media account, which would be a very odd way to operate. And as the owner spent 5 years in prison its a reasonable question to ask if they are still running. I remember seeing their tables at shows, with some very impressive species. But you now hear nothing of them, no stock list, no ads, nothing.
> Perhaps my "negativity" is correcting your frequently incorrect comments.


Well a quite simple search under " Purlands Farm " will give you all the CURRENT UPTO DATE information on BJ Herp Supplies, including full address, phone number and opening hours - closes in 6 hours. 
Normal hours 10.30 - 17.00 Closed Sundays. 

Also maybe B.J. doesn't want anyone throwing out information on his private life on a public forum. 

Mind you will all know you are the only one qualified to provide any information pertaining to the hobby in general !!!


----------



## frogeyed (Nov 8, 2012)

frogeyed said:


> Well a quite simple search under " Purlands Farm " will give you all the CURRENT UPTO DATE information on BJ Herp Supplies, including full address, phone number and opening hours - closes in 6 hours.
> Normal hours 10.30 - 17.00 Closed Sundays.
> 
> Also maybe B.J. doesn't want anyone throwing out information on his private life on a public forum.
> ...


Clare,
Pretty pointless removing the posts now as Ian with his usual verbal diarrhea has posted on a public forum.
Ian,
Jerry Cole is a pretty decent guy, not perfect, but he has done more for the herp world than you will ever achieve, with many first time ever successful captive breeding programs, among other things.
Jerry laid on at his own expense shows on his land at Purlands, until officials, much like yourself Ian, put a stop to them because they were to bone idile to assist with traffic monitoring once a year.
On a final note, Jerry had firearms and shotgun licenses, unfortunately not for the two that he recovered from house refurbishment.
If you wish to post similar in the future, read the case history first.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

frogeyed said:


> Clare,
> Pretty pointless removing the posts now as Ian with his usual verbal diarrhea has posted on a public forum.
> Ian,
> Jerry Cole is a pretty decent guy, not perfect, but he has done more for the herp world than you will ever achieve, with many first time ever successful captive breeding programs, among other things.
> ...


Case history is of no relevance.
He had unlicensed, illegal firearms in his possession for which he was CONVICTED and sentenced to a custodial prison sentence.
Hardly a great image or representation of the hobby.
As for my "verbal diarrhoea ", well, hardly as what I posted was factual and correct!!
I cannot comment on shows he put on, as I have no knowledge of these.
I'm struggling to understand why they would have been stopped as it would appear they would have been operating from private land, and so would not sit under the legislation as it was.


----------



## frogeyed (Nov 8, 2012)

ian14 said:


> Case history is of no relevance.
> He had unlicensed, illegal firearms in his possession for which he was CONVICTED and sentenced to a custodial prison sentence.
> Hardly a great image or representation of the hobby.
> As for my "verbal diarrhoea ", well, hardly as what I posted was factual and correct!!
> ...


As you rightly say Ian - you don't know - as usual.
Jerry Cole had licenses for two of his firearms that he initially purchased, due to numerous attempted break ins by dick heads. 
The other two firearms he held his hands up to were uncovered during the several house renovations that Jerry carried out.
I don't see how having firearms, licenced or not is anything to do with the reptile hobby.
The other point you " are struggling with ", is that Purlands farm is close to an A road, the A35 I think, and after "assisting" with the traffic entering and leaving the shows the council couldn't be assed to ""assist" any more.
The trouble with you Ian everything has to be legislation - no Lee way or give or take.
Just legislation, legislation, legislation.
Have a nice day.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

frogeyed said:


> As you rightly say Ian - you don't know - as usual.
> Jerry Cole had licenses for two of his firearms that he initially purchased, due to numerous attempted break ins by dick heads.
> The other two firearms he held his hands up to were uncovered during the several house renovations that Jerry carried out.
> I don't see how having firearms, licenced or not is anything to do with the reptile hobby.
> ...


Oh for crying out loud.
He was CONVICTED in a court of iegal possession of firearms.
Please don't try to claim that while he had a licence for two, he just miraculously happened to have three others, one a CS spray, the other a pump action shotgun, a type of firearm considered to be very illegal, laying around that he knew nothing about. And a self contained gas powered air gun, which is a section 1 firearm.
These were found following an extensive search of his premises, NOT him just finding them during renovation.
This suggests that 1) someone knew they were there and reported it and 2) Cole knew they were there, and had them hidden rather than coming across them while renovating his property.
To convict, there are two elements. _Actus reus _and _mens rea. _The first is the actual, physical element ie he had illegal firearms in his house. The second is GUILTY KNOWLEDGE. In other words, he knew they were there, AND he had no legal ability to have them.
You are clearly a fan boy of Mr Cole, and that's your prerogative.
It doesn't change the fact that he is a criminal and far from a great advert for the hobby.
As for the show aspect, I think you are, frankly, clutching at straws to try to have a pop.
I have even pointed out that the legislation wouldn't have applied!! So quite why his shows were not allowed is a mystery. Private property, private guests, no reason to have stopped them.
Oh, gosh, I'm being neutral!
Incidentally, had he declared that his two legal firearms had been purchased due to previous breakins, he would not have been granted the licence.
Anyway, have a nice day.


----------



## frogeyed (Nov 8, 2012)

frogeyed said:


> As you rightly say Ian - you don't know - as usual.
> Jerry Cole had licenses for two of his firearms that he initially purchased, due to numerous attempted break ins by dick heads.
> The other two firearms he held his hands up to were uncovered during the several house renovations that Jerry carried out.
> I don't see how having firearms, licenced or not is anything to do with the reptile hobby.
> ...


Edit.

Another point that we couldn't understand at the time, was the sudden appearance of the police for a spot check, shortly after Jerry acquired his two additional firearms, that were never used, just kept laying around the house.
It was definitely that the " legislation " branch had it in for Jerry after his various run ins with the council.
We all said at the time - all a little too coincidental.
But hey! that's legislation for you !!.


----------



## frogeyed (Nov 8, 2012)

frogeyed said:


> Edit.
> 
> Another point that we couldn't understand at the time, was the sudden appearance of the police for a spot check, shortly after Jerry acquired his two additional firearms, that were never used, just kept laying around the house.
> It was definitely that the " legislation " branch had it in for Jerry after his various run ins with the council.
> ...


Read the bloody post - it was due solely to the traffic monitoring around a busy A road the reason the council thought would be a good excuse to stop the shows.
No I'm not a fan boy , whatever that is, just one of the old guys from the 80's that learnt as we went along, and helped one another best we could, NOT FROM A KEY BOARD.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

frogeyed said:


> Read the bloody post - it was due solely to the traffic monitoring around a busy A road the reason the council thought would be a good excuse to stop the shows.
> No I'm not a fan boy , whatever that is, just one of the old guys from the 80's that learnt as we went along, and helped one another best we could, NOT FROM A KEY BOARD.


You clearly are a very angry person, and for reasons I cannot understand.
I have been in this hobby for almost 40 years, and have seen the good, bad and ugly sides of it.
You seem to be living firmly in the past, clinging to the coat tails of your hero's.
The simple fact is this.
He was CONVICTED, after admitting his offences, of possession illegal firearms.
That does not help this hobby.
At all.
As for your FROM A KEYBOARD comment, you have no idea what I do. You simply don't like being called out for trying to defend a convicted criminal.
Quite what the local council stopping a privately run event selling reptiles due to traffic issues has to do with a reptile dealer convicted of possessing illegal weapons and being locked up for 5 years is, frankly beyond me.
You say that my problem is "legislation". Well, this may be a shock for you, but in a civilised society that's exactly what we all follow.


----------



## frogeyed (Nov 8, 2012)

ian14 said:


> You clearly are a very angry person, and for reasons I cannot understand.
> I have been in this hobby for almost 40 years, and have seen the good, bad and ugly sides of it.
> You seem to be living firmly in the past, clinging to the coat tails of your hero's.
> The simple fact is this.
> ...


Anti's in this hobby, the ones that you and your keyboard buddies prattle on about, been around since day one.
There were even some in the local council at that time that were determined to shut down Jerry's business come what may.
When stopping him having any more shows didn't work, they had to try other means.
Yes I am a very angry person - only towards someone that hears a piece of gossip, reads an article in the press, and then builds up a massive case against someone you don't know, have never met, and know nothing of, other than a press article.
As you want to throw around your 40 years in the hobby - my introduction into the hobby was in early 1979 when I was field collecting and studying scorpions in Saudi Arabia, until some religious police put a stop to it.
Legislation for you.
On a final note - I bet you are a riot at parties - should you ever be invited to any.!!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

You, my friend, are frankly a twonk.
You are clearly the founding and only surviving member of the Jerry Cole Fan Club.
To make it clear, as you are so determined to whitewash this.
HE WAS FOUND GUILTY BY A COURT OF LAW OF ILLEGALLY POSSESSING ILLEGAL FIREARMS. 
That's not a bit of gossip or some local paper article as you have tried to belittle it.
He is a convicted criminal who you seem to be trying to apologise for.
How pathetic.
Seems you have a real issue with respecting law, whether here or abroad.


----------

